# Rabbits in my garden!



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

So last year I had a problem the rabbits eating my garden plants. Planted corn twice and lost it both times. This year I put up a fence, 2"x4" welded wire 3 foot tall. 2 nights ago I spot a rabbit in my garden so I watch to see where it left so I could shore up a low spot or something. Last night I spot 2 of them in there so I sneak over to corner where the one left the night before and scare them to the other end. I swear they never lost their stride as they fly right through the 2" x 4" fencing! These were not babies either! How small of a fence do I have to go to keep them out? I was dumbfounded when I saw them fly right through the fence. Short of hot flying lead, how can I deter them from my garden??? Can I legally shoot a rabbit that HAS done damage???


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

True Value has welded rabbit wire. It's 1"X1 1/2", 30 inches high.


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

This year I keep a healthy supply of radishes on the outside of my garden and it seems to keep them happy so they haven't bothered anything else yet. Just something I'm trying this year to see if cohabitation is possible


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Had the same thing going on two years ago, right through the 2x4 wire. I had to run a 2ft section of 1x1 hole dia. wire along the bottom. Then i had to burry it as they were digging under. Between the deer, rabbits and ground squirrels, I've lost much interest in my garden.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I thought about 1" hardwire, but a hundred feet would be expensive!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

ibthetrout said:


> I thought about 1" hardwire, but a hundred feet would be expensive!


I guess how expensive it would be could be determined by how much you lose in the garden. It could offset.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Dog kennel adjacent to the garden. Granted, you'd need to leave pooch out there all night. But he shouldn't mind too much during the summer.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

DecoySlayer said:


> I guess how expensive it would be could be determined by how much you lose in the garden. It could offset.


I don't have much of a green thumb so it's not like I am getting all that much out of my garden, but I do still enjoy it. I guess that's worth something right?


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

d_rek said:


> Dog kennel adjacent to the garden. Granted, you'd need to leave pooch out there all night. But he shouldn't mind too much during the summer.


Not an option and would not work. I have a beagle who is always after the rabbits in the back yard, but I swear they just mess with that hound. Let him stalk just close enough that they can still get away.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

I have the air force deployed in my yard -

I walked into the back yard & startled a hawk who dropped a still-alive, but partially skinned rabbit into the lawn...

One less. They have been my nemesis the last couple of years. Kids calling me Elmer Fudd!


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

She Who Must be Obeyed reckons the stuff she uses in the garden does the job. We had the rabbit problem of them eating everything. The stuff is called "DeFence", costs about $20 for a 50oz bottle, reckons it's safe to spray on plants and veggies cause it's made from all natural stuff.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

They make wire that is smaller at the bottom and gets larger at the top. I bought that after I had a momma rabbit have a litter in a dug out depression the go dog yard after getting in through the 2x4 wire. Needless to say the labs found the baby rabbits


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I use 24" of chicken wire at the bottom of my standard 2x4 garden fence. It has worked well.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

multibeard said:


> They make wire that is smaller at the bottom and gets larger at the top..


Good stuff..


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

sullyxlh said:


> Good stuff..


The problem I found with it, is that it does not have high quality welds and will come apart. I have mainly found it was a problem with the top area of the fence when I just used it as a fold open gate with no frame.


----------



## Junior Mint (Dec 3, 2006)

If you have electric nearby plug in a radio. I used to get hammered by deer and bunnies and tried everything but now the sports talk keeps them away


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Junior Mint said:


> If you have electric nearby plug in a radio. I used to get hammered by deer and bunnies and tried everything but now the sports talk keeps them away


Brilliant. Never thought if that. I am loosing the war with the rabbits right now so I'll give that a shot


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I found that rabbit fencing to be really cheap and fall apart too, built a small chicken run out of it once. No electricity nearby so the radio idea is out. The spray seems like an ok idea but it's a temporary solution. I think I am going to use chicken wire as suggested. Come fall I am going to shoot every last one of them! I have a beagle and run him on rabbits in the back field. Rarely ever shoot one. Probably why I am in this situation now. This fall I am going Full Fudd!


----------

